

The Next Engine Yard Programming Contest is Live - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2009/programming-contest-and-the-challenge-is-measure-rails-momentum/

======
naz
A pretty bad idea for a contest. Mass-scraping twitter gives a clear advantage
for those who know the right people and an awful waste of time for everyone
else. The last one was cool. I want to do the last one again.

------
mattking
yawn.

------
BearOfNH
Pass.

Sounds like they've been reading too many Google interview questions.

